# The countries of the world in their own languages and scripts



## wfroede

Hi all,

I'm running a website about (mostly) geographical names in several languages and am looking for a translation of the introduction phrase into as many languages as possible:

"The countries of the world in their own languages and scripts; with official names, capitals, flags, coats of arms, administrative divisions, national anthems, and translations of the countries and capitals into many languages"

Thank you all in advance and enjoy your weekend, or what's left of it.
Werner


----------



## kusurija

Hi, wfroede!
You may be interested in excel file placed in thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=828108
national symbols...


----------



## wfroede

Hi kusurija,
thank you for the hint, but that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Hakro

Hi Wfroede,

If I got it right, you want your sentence translated in all languages. In Finnish it goes like this:

"Maailman maat niiden omalla kielellä ja kirjoitustavalla; niiden viralliset nimet, pääkaupungit, liput, vaakunat, hallinnolliset alueet ja kansallislaulut, sekä käännökset maiden ja pääkaupunkien nimistä eri kielille"


----------



## Grop

Hi wfroede, and welcome. One these forums we tend to ask for translations of shorter, simpler things, which may explain why you didn't get any translation yet.

_Les pays du monde dans leurs propres langues; avec leur nom officiel, capitale, drapeau, blason, divisions administratives, hymne national, et des traduction des noms du pays et de sa capitale dans de nombreuses langues._

This is heavy, mostly because the original is. Also, I omitted the part about scripts because I could think of no simple way of saying it without making the sentence heavier.

Edit: Hakro, I think divisions are things like provinces.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Os países do mundo nas suas próprias línguas e sua própria grafia; com os nomes oficiais, capitais, bandeiras, brasões, divisões administrativas, hinos e traduções dos países e capitais em vários idiomas.


----------



## OldAvatar

wfroede said:


> "The countries of the world in their own languages and scripts; with official names, capitals, flags, coats of arms, administrative divisions, national anthems, and translations of the countries and capitals into many languages"



Statele lumii, menţionate în propriile lor limbi şi alfabete, însoţite de denumiri oficiale, capitale, drapele, steme, diviziuni administrative, imnuri naţionale, precum şi de traduceri în diverse limbi ale statelor şi ale capitalelor acestora.

Edit: Romanian.
If that makes any difference, I also agree with what „grop” says.


----------



## wfroede

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Chtipays

wfroede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> "The countries of the world in their own languages and scripts; with official names, capitals, flags, coats of arms, administrative divisions, national anthems, and translations of the countries and capitals into many languages"



Spanish (from Mexico)

Los países del mundo en sus propias lenguas y escrituras; con nombres oficiales, capitales, banderas, escudos de armas, divisiones administrativas, himnos nacionales y traducciones de los países y capitales en muchas lenguas


----------



## phosphore

In Serbian this would be

"Земље света на својим властитим језицима и писмима; са званичним именима, главним градовима, заставама, грбовима, административним поделама, националним химнама и преводима имена земаља и главних градова на многе језике."

or, in Latin script,

"Zemlje sveta na svojim vlastitim jezicima i pismima; sa zvaničnim imenima, glavnim gradovima, zastavama, grbovima, administrativnim podelama, nacionalnim himnama i prevodima imena zemalja i glavnih gradova na mnoge jezike."


----------



## wfroede

Thank you both for your translations!


----------



## kusurija

wfroede said:


> Hi all,
> ...
> 
> "The countries of the world in their own languages and scripts; with official names, capitals, flags, coats of arms, administrative divisions, national anthems, and translations of the countries and capitals into many languages"
> 
> Thank you all in advance and enjoy your weekend, or what's left of it.
> Werner


 
In Czech:

"Země světa v jejich vlastních jazycích a písmech; s oficiálními názvy (v odpovídajícím jazyce), hlavními městy, vlajkami, státními znaky, administrativním dělením, státními hymnami a překlady názvů států a jejich hlavních měst do mnoha jazyků."


In Lithuanian:

"Pasaulio šalys jųjų kalboje ir jųjų rašmenimis; su oficialiais pavadinimais (originalo kalba), sostinėmis, vėliavomis, herbais, administraciniais padaliniais, valstybiniais himnais bei valstybių pavadinimų ir jų sostinių vertimu į daugelio kalbų."


----------



## wfroede

Thank you very much!


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Hebrew:

מדינות העולם ככתבן וכלשונן עם שמות רשמיים, ערי בירה, דגלים, סמלים, המנונים, חלוקה מנהלית, ותרגום שמות המדינות ובירותיהן לשפות רבות.​


----------



## Jana337

kusurija said:


> "Země světa v jejich vlastních jazycích a písmech; s oficiálními názvy (v odpovídajícím jazyce), hlavními městy, vlajkami, státními znaky, administrativním dělením, státními hymnami a překlady názvů států a jejich hlavních měst do mnoha jazyků."


I am a traditionalist so this would be my version:
Země světa ve svých vlastních jazycích a písmech, s oficiálními názvy, hlavními městy, vlajkami, státními znaky, administrativním dělením, státními hymnami a překlady názvů států a hlavních měst do mnoha jazyků."


----------



## wfroede

Thank you both very much!


----------



## lrosa

My stab at Irish (Gaeilge):

"Tíortha an domhain, scríofa ina dteangacha féin; le hainmneacha oifigiúla, príomhchathracha, bratacha, armais, ranna riaracháin, amhráin náisiúnta, agus aistriúcháin na dtíortha is na bpríomhchathracha i ngo leor teangacha."


----------



## wfroede

Thank you for the Gaelic translation!


----------



## MaxJ

In *Dutch* it would be:

"De landen van de wereld in hun eigen talen en geschriften; met officiële namen, hoofdsteden, vlaggen, wapens, administratieve divisies, volksliederen, en vertalingen van de namen van landen en hoofdsteden in veel talen."


----------



## wfroede

Thank you!


----------



## Hakkar

The italian version:

Le nazioni del mondo nelle loro lingue e grafie, con i loro nomi officiali, le loro capitali, bandiere, i loro stemmi nazionali, le loro divisioni amministrative, i loro inni e le traduzioni dei loro nomi e delle loro capitali in molte lingue.


----------



## wfroede

Molte grazie!


----------



## mataripis

wfroede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm running a website about (mostly) geographical names in several languages and am looking for a translation of the introduction phrase into as many languages as possible:
> 
> "The countries of the world in their own languages and scripts; with official names, capitals, flags, coats of arms, administrative divisions, national anthems, and translations of the countries and capitals into many languages"
> 
> Thank you all in advance and enjoy your weekend, or what's left of it.
> Werner


*Tagalog: Ang mga bansa sa buong Daigdig sa sarili nilang mga wika at panulat;na may Kinilalang Bansag o Katawagan,Mga Kalunsuran,Mga watawat,Bisig-sagisag,mga Sangay ng Pamunuan,Pambansang awit at mga salin ng katawagan sa mga iba pang bansa at kalunsuran sa iba't ibang wika.*


----------



## wfroede

Thank you!


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

أسماء دول العالم كلٌ بلغة الدولة وأبجديتها، بالإضافة إلى الأسماء الرسمية والعواصم والأعلام والشعارات والتقسيمات الإدارية والأناشيد الوطنية وترجمات في عدة لغات لأسماء الدول والعواصم


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

_Els països del món tal com es diuen i escriuen en les seves llengües pròpies; amb els noms oficials, les capitals, les banderes, els escuts d'armes, les divisions administratives, els himnes nacionals, i les traduccions dels països i de les capitals a moltes llengües._​


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

«Οι χώρες του κόσμου στην γλώσσα τους και την γραφή τους· με την επίσημη ονομασία, την πρωτεύουσα, τη σημαία, το θυρεό, τη διοικητική διαίρεση, τον εθνικό ύμνο και τη μετάφραση της χώρας και της πρωτεύουσας σε πολλές γλώσσες»


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

"Gwledydd y byd yn eu hieithoedd a'u sgriptiau eu hunain; gydag enwau swyddogol, prifddinasoedd, fflagiau, arfbeisiau, rhaniadau gweinyddol, anthemau cenedlaethol, a chyfieithiadau o'r gwledydd a'r prifddinasoedd mewn llawer o ieithoedd."


----------

